# Elegance of IPO



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

This has been posted before but I think the new versions were not as far as I know. The creator Travis Foster is a member of the forum, maybe he'll chime in at some stage. It is a great set of clips giving us an insight into the IPO trials and training for the German Shepard.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I watched all of these and I did thoroughly enjoy them.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

SO MUCH information! Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

That's me!

Only one thing ill chime in about, it's not Travis Foster who makes the videos! Travis is my dad (the bald guy who came 7th in the World Championships), I am Ashley Foster (the guy with long hair and a funny accent), his son


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Cheers Ashley, great videos

Any more in the works?

Be nice to see you do one on tracking


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think most of the people on the forum have a German Shepherd.



MadLab said:


> This has been posted before but I think the new versions were not as far as I know. The creator Travis Foster is a member of the forum, maybe he'll chime in at some stage. It is a great set of clips giving us an insight into the
> 
> >>>>> IPO trials and training for the German Shepard. <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i think most of the people on the forum have a German Shepherd.


People should go and correct all your spelling mistakes then. Good for you that you learned to spell the breed of your dog. Your point?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I realized that after i spelt it wrong. Too late though.


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

MadLab said:


> Cheers Ashley, great videos
> 
> Any more in the works?
> 
> Be nice to see you do one on tracking


I am half way through making a tracking video but I am so busy I don't get nearly enough free time to make them like I did when I made the first few


----------

